

Ask HN: Is IRC really dead? - gjsriv

In the times of FB and Twitter - do we really have space for IRC? What can be done to bring it back to life?
======
mindcrime
Dead? IRC? Heh, I don't think so. But if you don't believe me, hop on

irc://irc.freenode.net/startups

and ask there.

------
27182818284
There is absolutely a space for a new IRC. In today's world only a select few
users can about /msg chanserve or worry about nickserv working, but they want
exactly what IRC provides. I've even thought about making a mobile-first, IRC-
like system for my friends and I to do group chats and coordination with.

------
ranman
>/join #hackernews ... 10 people in the room.

Yeah it's slowly dying.

But then again: [http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2013/01/antarc...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2013/01/antarctic-irc-how-nasas-flying-lab-stays-connected/)

~~~
gjsriv
Thanks for the link.

~~~
iends
#startups on freenode is much more active.

------
venkasub
I think IRC is the BEST and unique mediums to build a good circle of
'reliable' contacts. This makes immense sense if you are talking about
technology.

Not only do you end up networking with some of the brightest minds, but also
get your queries resolved in 'near real time'.

IRC would never be dead. It is immortal. Maker has to wait..alas!

------
ayers
IRC is still alive and kicking. I have been using it for around 10 years. I
still use it everyday, along with a handful of my "real life" friends. I feel
IRC has always been a slightly more "underground/nerdy" technology and will
always remain under the surface of other mainstream user technologies such as
FB and Twitter.

------
informatimago
IRC is quite alive, I am hooked on it 24/24. On the other hand I don't use
FaceBook, and tend to send more than 140 characters messages on IRC.

------
euoia
No. Why do you ask?

~~~
gjsriv
Because I find this very interesting: While all other engagement medium have
continued - we don't have one flourishing medium like IRC with the feeling of
being in a room with some known and unknown people. Do we need it- well I miss
it a lot? but do we have a critical mass which would be interested in reviving
it?

~~~
iends
It doesn't need reviving. It's not dead. Tons of people use irc. Try freenode,
it's alive and kicking.

------
asiekierka
It depends on what communities you go to, really. The more tech-oriented ones
still use IRC quite often, especially thanks to webchats.

------
EvilLook
The IRC channels I go to (primarily non-technical outside of freenode and
2600net) have between fifty and 100 people in them on a daily basis. IRC is
not dead. Certain networks, due to DDoS attacks or policy changes against file
sharing, or incompetent operators are dying.

